# Bring back MT



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The political fourm lost much of its fire when MT was banned. That guy could take a beating and keep on going like the energizer bunny. Almost everyone on this fourm is in agreement on most of the subjects and that just makes for kind of a boys club where you pat your buddy on the back. That twisted little bugger was very amusing. How somone can have such great intellect and be so very wrong about so many subjects amazes me.
I know MT broke the rules but what was it a little name calling? I believe its time to bring back MT, you guys need a new punching bag. What do you think?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No, its just summer, the whole site is slow. Things will heat up soon enough as we approach elections and hunting season.

I know I've slacked off sometimes I get tired of studying politics.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

:toofunny: It is slow, but without MT you guys wont have anyone to argue with. :lol: :lol: :lol: and I try to stay out of politics since, i'd rather not say anymore 8)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

We oughta have you banned just for that SUGGESTION!!! :lol:

MT/T3 (as they were both the same person) were nothing but a black eye on this website. In this forum and others, his/her repertoire consisted of inciting aggression and frustration from everyone. Top it off with hostile PMs to nearly every moderator on the site, and MT/T3 was nothing but trouble. There's a number of things that MT said and did via email and PM that were not seen by guests and members, and had you seen it, you might not even be joking about bringing MT back.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That guy made you think one thing......how can someone from this country say things like that. Then again there are some sick individuals around these lands. The immigration laws that are upcoming should maybe include some of the idiots too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We let him slide for a LONG TIME. At some point moderators don't have to put up with his pm's and his blatent breaking of the rules just to spite. Nick was right with the black eye.


----------



## Darkest Night (Jul 18, 2006)

MT, who? MTPheas? Sorry I haven't been here long.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darkest Night said:


> MT, who? MTPheas? Sorry I haven't been here long.


Look back through the archives. He was an ultraliberal that did more damage than good for those he admired. Or, perhaps he was an ultra conservative trying to make liberals look insane. 
In any event he was intellectually dishonest. One day he was 17 years old and a couple weeks later under an alias he told a fellow "I am old enough to be your pappy". He came back with alias after alias because he wasn't man enough to leave when he was booted. 
He tried to be polite on forms, then messaged people with rude uncalled for messages of poor taste. You know the type that preaches tolerance out of once side of his mouth then professes hatred for you in private. For an apparently intelligent person (perhaps not) he was extremely gullible.
He was also full of self pity and anti Jewish. It was as if he was jealous of the terrible things Jewish people went through during the holocaust. He once stated that his people (Armenian so he said, but perhaps made it up) were persecuted far worse than the Jews during the holocaust, but people had forgotten. Sob, sob, whimper. He has some kind of need to be a victim. Some people always see themselves as victims. 
Search for Militant Tiger. If I am right he will be back under another alias. Possessed. It wouldn't suprise me to find he was a member of a cell trying to damage the American will to fight terrorism. If not he was doing a good job anyway.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Plainsman wrote me a pm explaining the behind the scene actions of MT. I was not aware of the malicious actions he was capable of.. I knew he lied but did not know he was destructive. I see we are better off with him gone.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya form what I have seen and been told MT was not the kindof person who you would let on a message board like these. Why noone realy knows... :eyeroll:

But I did get a few laughs out of the many people who come on just to poke at um.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

He was my favorite crack smoker :wink:


----------

